# Replacement for Pixma IP72x0?



## karl_larsson (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm about to buy a new canon A4 printer and have read much positive about the Canon Pixma IP7250 (also known as 7220, 7240). It's very cheap but it's also a few years old. Do any of you know when Canon will replace this printer?

It would be really great if they added a grey toner, if it's possible to fit?


----------



## mrsheel4 (Mar 6, 2015)

I know they're only cheap in the US, $15 to $20, but we get ripped-off by Canon in Aus so they are 40 to 50 bucks here... I can think of much better things to spend that much money on than a redundant remote.


----------

